# a couple of bucket mouths...



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Caught these 2 beauties Sunday a.m....about 10:30 on top water popper. Both were released to fight again...:thumbup:

Let's go Fishing!!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:Very Nice!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fat bass...


----------

